# OAV and Warre



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

The same way you would use it on any other hive. Test the mite load with an alcohol wash by shaking bees out of a lower box. Nurse bees will be in the lower boxes with the brood, but so is the queen. Make absolutely sure you do not have the queen. This will be a lot easier if you run a modified Warre with frames (frames are required in most US states, don't know about Canada) as you can find the queen and safe her first. If you don't want to risk it then you can treat prophylactically.

If you have a traditional Warre floor board you may have difficulty getting an OAV wand or OAV nozzle in the entrance (I had that problem with my traditional floor board). In that case you'll need to place a temporary shim with a hole that will accept your vaporizer. If you are using Warre's method of nadiring and your upper boxes are free of brood and you are planning to harvest soon then I would remove those boxes before using OAV and set them aside. Return the boxes to the hive 15 minutes after. OAV does not kill mites in capped cells, so during brood seasons treat four times over a 21 day brood cycle. Where I am late January or early February are ideal times to treat because there is little to no brood.

In a traditional 300mm square by 210 mm high Warre box, a fully drawn box with bottom bee space is about 55% of the comb area of a ten frame Langstroth deep box, so for dosing you could count two drawn Warre boxes with brood the same as a single Langstroth deep with brood. I'm not sure but I think Canada has an approved dose that is based on the number of brood boxes so check your local recommendations.


----------



## ihor (Jun 13, 2018)

JConnolly said:


> The same way you would use it on any other hive. Test the mite load with an alcohol wash by shaking bees out of a lower box. Nurse bees will be in the lower boxes with the brood, but so is the queen. Make absolutely sure you do not have the queen. This will be a lot easier if you run a modified Warre with frames (frames are required in most US states, don't know about Canada) as you can find the queen and safe her first. If you don't want to risk it then you can treat prophylactically.
> 
> If you have a traditional Warre floor board you may have difficulty getting an OAV wand or OAV nozzle in the entrance (I had that problem with my traditional floor board). In that case you'll need to place a temporary shim with a hole that will accept your vaporizer. If you are using Warre's method of nadiring and your upper boxes are free of brood and you are planning to harvest soon then I would remove those boxes before using OAV and set them aside. Return the boxes to the hive 15 minutes after. OAV does not kill mites in capped cells, so during brood seasons treat four times over a 21 day brood cycle. Where I am late January or early February are ideal times to treat because there is little to no brood.
> 
> In a traditional 300mm square by 210 mm high Warre box, a fully drawn box with bottom bee space is about 55% of the comb area of a ten frame Langstroth deep box, so for dosing you could count two drawn Warre boxes with brood the same as a single Langstroth deep with brood. I'm not sure but I think Canada has an approved dose that is based on the number of brood boxes so check your local recommendations.


Most helpful!
And thank you for not lecturing me on why I should NOT use OAV as many responses have done.😉


----------

